# Website loads perfectly fine in some browsers, and in others (same moment, network, PC) it takes forever. What could be the issue!?!



## Gosra10

Sorry if it's not the right category, but I don't know what else to try.

Let me start by saying that it's not browser specific, because many times it works perfectly fine in the browsers where it doesn't work right now

For example, right now I'm trying to load it on Chrome, Firefox and Opera, and on the first two it takes forever, but on Opera it works fine.

And a few hours ago it worked perfectly on Chrome and Firefox...

I'm using the same PC and network.

Things that I've tried:

Clearing caché, cookies, etc...
Re-loading the browser
Disabling extensions
Trying incognito mode
WAIT, NOW IT WORKS FINE ON BOTH CHROME AND FIREFOX TOO, WHAT?! I tried things for more than 1 hour and now it works fine...

In fact, I only cleared caché, etc... from Firefox, but now it works fine for both of them!! Even though I didn't do anything to Chrome.

What could be happening?!?!?!

I need to know the issue because this is not something that happened only today. It's been happening for more than 2 weeks now.


----------



## Corday

What about Edge? Which is the default browser? System Specs? Is it up to date? I'm moving the thread from Networking to a more appropriate place.


----------



## Fred Garvin

If you're connecting to the internet wirelessly, try connecting directly to your router with an ethernet cable then try the websites again. That will tell you if the problem is with your wireless connection.
I would also look at whatever you're using for antivirus or firewall software as something that may be slowing your browsing down.


----------

